# So frustrated with stomach issues! Alert** Lots of poop talk...sorry



## Foxxy (Oct 23, 2011)

Foxxy is still having problems with her tummy. On Christmas Eve, I took her in because she had a bit of jelly poop along with normal looking stool(Unexplained, since she had only been eating her Wellness Simple and Natural Balance Duck sausage). He gave her Metronidazole and she was better. On New Year's Eve, she throws. She was fine after she threw up and had a normal stool. I thought maybe some debris or something irritated her. Two days into the new year, she has some of that same jelly poop. I was out of town so my parents let her be and they said the jelly stopped. They did however add boiled chicken to the dry food to make sure that she ate, as she is really skinny. I just got back and this morning and once again normal stool, but then straining and jelly at the end. She seemed a little lethargic and now she's better asking for food. She doesn't really want her regular kibble, so she just ate the Natural Balance sausage thing I mush up and mix with the kibble. I had some Taste of the Wild, she sometimes eats this when she visits her chihuahua friend, and gave her a few pieces. 

I seriously don't know what to do. I feel like this is totally taking over my life and I feel that maybe my own anxiety might be a contributing factor. I was going to go in to the vet and ask that they do some blood work and maybe a stool analysis...I just don't know how much that will tell me. 

Foxxy is only 2 years old. She used to eat everything that we ate, minus the fat, chocolate etc and was fine. Now she's eating a more consistent diet and continues to get sick. I hate to see her like this. If anyone can guide me it would truly be appreciated.


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

It kind of sounds like colitis that I know people get and I would imagine dogs do as well ~ just because you are describing it as jelly like poop. I would think possibly colitis, obviously I don't know but I am trying to give you something you are able to google and see if the symptoms are similar so you can discuss it with your vet. I notice you mention Christmas Eve and New Years Eve, both could be a little hectic in someone's home, usually normal routines change on the holiday and colitis can be triggered by stress...you being out of town could have stressed her. 

Maybe even possibly an ulcer. 

Did she possibly eat a piece of tinsel from a holiday decoration. I know a single piece of tinsel can cause all sorts of problems in an animal. For that fact could she have ingested anything that she hasn't been able to pass and is causing her a problem?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I can totally understand your frustration and I'm sure someone on here can help with the jellied-poop. I would get her on a better food. For now, I would add a little plain yogurt to her food to help with digestion. Natural Balance Duck Sausage sounds like it might be too greasy for your chi's stomach. There are much better foods out there and so many chis are having health issues with the grains in these cheaper foods. You can go to the nutrition section and find a list of 5-star foods. I personally use ZP and The Honest Kitchen.
Don't know if a food change will make your chi completely better, but I do know that you will see a marketable improvement. Sounds like there might be something else going on.


----------



## Foxxy (Oct 23, 2011)

It sure does sound like colitis..the only exclusion might be that she does not have full on diarrhea. Her initial stool is firm and as she strains...jelly  I was thinking it might be a grain allergy, which is why I gave her some Taste of the Wild bits of kibble. I am totally shooting the dark. Today she ate her Wellness with a bit of boiled chicken mixed in. The problem is I can't get her to eat dog food. She is way too skinny not to eat so...here I am again stuck. 

I think yogurt might be a good idea but I am so scared to try anything new. I put her back on Metronidazole while I try to figure out other ways to stabilize that little 4.4 lb body of hers.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Foxxy said:


> It sure does sound like colitis..the only exclusion might be that she does not have full on diarrhea. Her initial stool is firm and as she strains...jelly  I was thinking it might be a grain allergy, which is why I gave her some Taste of the Wild bits of kibble. I am totally shooting the dark. Today she ate her Wellness with a bit of boiled chicken mixed in. The problem is I can't get her to eat dog food. She is way too skinny not to eat so...here I am again stuck.
> 
> I think yogurt might be a good idea but I am so scared to try anything new. I put her back on Metronidazole while I try to figure out other ways to stabilize that little 4.4 lb body of hers.


Hi there. I'm new here and don't know much so I could be way off, but you mentioned grain allergy. I just took Lulu to a vet that specializes in food intolerances, and he believes dogs should eat gluten-free foods. Wellness has one--Wellness Core. I googled it and it says it's formulted similar to the raw food diet. I saw stomach ulcer mentioned earlier and I know there is a medication for that. It starts with a "C" but I can't think of the name of it (I can find out if you want me to). The vet just put our Maltese on it 3 weeks ago for vomiting. Also, google metronidazole. Our vet put our Maltese on that also and I have talked to two other vets that say it is great for stomach issues, but I did not like the possible side effects of long term use. Hope this helps.


----------



## Foxxy (Oct 23, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> Hi there. I'm new here and don't know much so I could be way off, but you mentioned grain allergy. I just took Lulu to a vet that specializes in food intolerances, and he believes dogs should eat gluten-free foods. Wellness has one--Wellness Core. I googled it and it says it's formulted similar to the raw food diet. I saw stomach ulcer mentioned earlier and I know there is a medication for that. It starts with a "C" but I can't think of the name of it (I can find out if you want me to). The vet just put our Maltese on it 3 weeks ago for vomiting. Also, google metronidazole. Our vet put our Maltese on that also and I have talked to two other vets that say it is great for stomach issues, but I did not like the possible side effects of long term use. Hope this helps.


Thanks for the reply, what are the long term side effects of Metronidazole? How would I know if there is an ulcer? If you could give me the name of the "C" medication, that would also be greatly appreciated. I was thinking about wellness core...and i think i will try it but I still can't get her to eat what she's supposed to eat. I am lucky if i can get her to eat like 10 pieces of kibble. Right now I mash her kibble into a powder and mix it with chicken or natural balance duck sausage just so that it sticks to the kibble and she eats it. I wish I knew of a nutritionist, I would be more than happy to make her food...I just want a healthy puppy.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I will call my vet Monday and ask them the name of that medication they gave our Maltese for vomiting. It was not given to her for stomach ulcer, but when I googled it that is what the internet said it was mostly used for. I really don't know how a doctor determines a stomach ulcer because the vet did not mention that with our dog they just gave us the medicine used to treat it. I looked online real quick and if you put "Metronidazole for dogs" in the search engine you can read the whole thing, but some of the side effects are neurological--tremors, head-tilt, seizures, depression, etc. Symptoms start showing up after 7-12 days of use. I'm not saying this would definitely happen--it could be like any other drug, every rare occurance has to be documented--I'm just saying I read it and it bothered me personally. When we first got our Maltese she was an extremely picky eater that didn't even weigh 2lbs. so I know how you feel about just getting her to eat. She LOVED scrambled egg and chicken and rice and the vet said both of those are OK, but I don't know what that would do for your stomach issues. I wish I could be of more help. Will get back with you on medicine name


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Could the drug you are thinking of be Carafate? You give it to people in the hospital for ulcers.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Ugh. Well, I WISH that I could not relate but I can. Hope came to us with soft stools. Changed her food and then exactly as you describe here. Diagnosed with Chronic Colitis. The folks here for some time can remember my MONTHS of concern, vet visits, late nights, ER vet visits and panic!

Sounds classic colitis to me. Need to calm the tummy straight away. The gel is what the body produces to attempt to coat or protect inflamed GI tracts. 

I'd offer her a teaspoon of pumpkin mixed with shredded cooked chicken breast and warm water. I was given the advice to add rice and when I did, it made it worse. She threw up yogurt. 

After 4 months of these cycles, tons of research and changing food carefully, it is clear. Hope cannot tolerate grain (too tough on her body for me to determine which ones so we eliminated all) BUT she also cannot eat kibble nor canned food. Not even 5 star. Girl just cannot manage processed food.

So, I sloooooowly added a square of ZP (air dried raw, minimally processed) into her chicken/pumpkin and then Pedialyte rather than water meals until the mixture was all ZP with water.

Have not had an episode since March of last year!! So, raw snacks as well and I watch her like a hawk since we go places where people want to offer dogs snacks. It is a no. I am so cautious still trying things because I remember what she-and I-went through those months.

So, I'd say that something in your baby's food is an issue. I'd try the chicken and pumpkin thing and see how she does. I'd slowly introduce 1 food back at a time so that you can see and better know which it might be to find the offending mix or ingredient. 

Things like duck and lamb are too rich for Hope. Her tolerated meat sources thus far are turkey, chicken, venison and beef. Since she continued to gain and grow and is a healthy girl, I can live with that! 

I wish you all the best as you get this sorted. Please feel free to message me if I can help further. I have good record keeping!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, if you want to read any of my year old posts about this, I just entered this:
jesuschick yellow mucous
in the search box and allllll my posts appeared!


----------



## Foxxy (Oct 23, 2011)

What exactly is ZP...I think it's raw...but how does that work??


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

It is this:
Natural Range Of Premium Pet-food Products - Ziwipeak - Natural New Zealand Pet Nutrition

ZiwiPeak ZiwiPeak Daily-Dog Cuisine Venison Real Meat Dry Dog Food | PetFlow.com

Little beef jerky like squares.

It looks like this (with warm water added):


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

If you send the compny an email asking for a sample, they will send you a sample bag that is huge so you can test it out before you buy. it is expensive, but it lasts a very long time because you feed so little of it at a time. 
Natural Range Of Premium Pet-food Products - Ziwipeak - Natural New Zealand Pet Nutrition


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Mucus in the stool USUALLY means irritation, or colitis. I would go with something like ziwipeak or Stella & chewies or another grain free food. Swiching around foods is upsetting, so try and stick to a food. If you use a premade raw, you could soak the kibble in chicken broth if you like. Has your vet tried anything other than Metrodiazole? Carafate, is a coating substance. My chi has eating problems to the extent that she vomits from an empty stomach! She just won't eat. She is on Pepsid from the vet. I know she isn't skinny by any means, and I try not to be worried about the occasional vomiting of bile. Good luck with this pup! Sue


----------



## Foxxy (Oct 23, 2011)

I just sent ZP an email. Hopefully they send me a sample. Now with the pre-made raw foods...is it really RAW?? what about them getting sick? They also must eat it right away, right? I'm sorry if I sound kind of ignorant but I am just getting in to researching these companies. So far, I like THK but am a little uncomfortable with the whole alfalfa sprouts and going bad quickly. Does anyone cook for their dog or is that too complicated? If you can tell me more...I'm ALL ears.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

svdreamer said:


> Could the drug you are thinking of be Carafate? You give it to people in the hospital for ulcers.


I'm not sure. I'm going to call the vet Monday and ask them to tell me what medicine they gave our Maltese, Gidget, for vomiting--not to stop the nausea, I know that one--but to coat the stomach and heal it. I just can't remember the name and when we used it up I threw away the bottle.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Foxxy said:


> I just sent ZP an email. Hopefully they send me a sample. Now with the pre-made raw foods...is it really RAW?? what about them getting sick? They also must eat it right away, right? I'm sorry if I sound kind of ignorant but I am just getting in to researching these companies. So far, I like THK but am a little uncomfortable with the whole alfalfa sprouts and going bad quickly. Does anyone cook for their dog or is that too complicated? If you can tell me more...I'm ALL ears.


The samples may be over. I just noticed that all the places from which I order their food now all happen to have the trial packs listed for sale. I think $9.99. I hope not and that they will send you a bag.

Yes, it is raw.

I am not certain quite what you are asking in terms of being used quickly so I may not at all be answering what you are asking.

If you are asking about the bag expiring, mine that I have now are dated for many months, I think over a year.

If you are asking about them eating it, my girls eat theirs twice a day and it takes them not even 5 minutes to gulp it down. They LOVE it. So, it does not sit around all day.

Cooking their meals seems easy but ensuring that they are absorbing all they need is complicated. Cooking reduces the nutritional value, unless blended well they will not get nutrients from things like fruits and vegetables and you will need to add supplements including oils and calcium. It can be done.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> Cooking their meals seems easy but ensuring that they are absorbing all they need is complicated. Cooking reduces the nutritional value, unless blended well they will not get nutrients from things like fruits and vegetables and you will need to add supplements including oils and calcium. It can be done.


Hi there. My name is Tina, and my 4 yr. old chi is Lulu. We just joined this forum and LOVE it. I was searching the internet for answers to a health problem she was having that she has been treated for and is OK when I found this site. I said all that to say--the vet I took her to was new to me and specializes in food intolerance and feeding your animals healthy. Then I have noticed on this site so many people feeding their chi foods other than traditional kibble. I feel like such a bad chi-mamma that I have fed her kibble all these years even though it has been "good" food. I am going to research the past threads for how to change her food, but I am thinking I am going to start feeding her boiled chicken breast, english peas, raw carrots, an apple slice. Also start glucosamine, vitamin D3, C, & B-complex. If you have any suggestions I would appreciated them, you sound like you really know alot.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

There is an awesome dog food forum called dogfoodchat.com that you might be able to search for others with similar problems and there's a few nutritional experts there. The majority on there do however support a prey model raw diet. Which probably would be good for her; and much cheaper than feeding ZP. That said I have nothing against Ziwipeak and I do believe it's the 2nd best thing that one can feed their dog. It's just a step below prey model IMO. Since we have a pack of 5 though, prey model is what we use. Basically just mimics the makeup of a prey animal; 80% meat, 10% bone, 10% organ. A raw diet has been the solution to MANY dog digestive problems. I could ramble about it forever; but there is a raw section here with some stickies that already say everything I would want to, LOL.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

She may not be eating because she is nauseous. I would discuss it with the vet. If that'sthe problem the Carafate would help. Normally it's given 15 to thirty minutes before meals and it sort of coats the stomach, making it more comfortable to eat. I have used it both on ferrets with ulcers and I've had it myself. Warning though it can cause constipation. But it feels wonderful on your tummy and reallybhelps with the nausea and pain.


----------



## Foxxy (Oct 23, 2011)

I picked up some samples of The Honest Kitchen...I got a sample of each, I believe either 5 or 6. The only problem now is when to start. 

Right now she's eating Wellness Simple Lamb and Rice with boiled chicken...I add maybe like 4 pieces of TOTW as she seems to enjoy that and would like to switch eventually. If the kibble is ground up she'll eat it no problem. Her stool today was solid with a little jelly but not much. Now either she's still being irritated by something, either the rice or the chicken or the Flagyl is taking a while to clear things up. I'm going to stop the TOTW because I am just realizing that I am adding another factor which could be irritating the stomach. So, what do I do with the samples...taste test? wait? how long? 

Ideally, I would still like to use a kibble and THK as a mix. Is that possible? Too much for the system?


----------



## Foxxy (Oct 23, 2011)

I like the Carafate idea. I will ask the vet about that. I know some people use pepcid, is that from the vet or OTC?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Zarita is on Pepsid, BUT the vet prescribed it. I get it OTC. I would not give her anything that the vet doesn't know/prescribe. THK is a good food. Emmie was raised on it. She doesn't like it now! Sue


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

If the jelly happens occasionally while she's on the same food...I'd take that as the food is irritating her system. Could be a grain or another ingredient in the food...could be kibble in general (some dogs can't tolerate the processing of kibble). If it were me I'd try ZiwiPeak, wet or air dried. It's a VERY minimal ingredient food. I'd do that before I'd go back to the vet...but that is just me. Good luck!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd really remove everything except the chicken and some pumpkin to soothe her stomach. 

Then after a few days of that introduce one thing slowly back in.

Switching, adding and changing up is going to make things worse.


----------



## Foxxy (Oct 23, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> I'd really remove everything except the chicken and some pumpkin to soothe her stomach.
> 
> Then after a few days of that introduce one thing slowly back in.
> 
> Switching, adding and changing up is going to make things worse.


Luckily, solid poops all day  But then again, it might be the Flagyl. What do I do once I stop the Flagyl? I stopped with the TOTW. I tried pumpkin and she wont go near it. I was thinking some yogurt, but as you said...I don't want to make things worse. 

So as of right now, Wellness Simple Lamb and rice and boiled chicken. Fed her 4 small meals today. So nervous...thank you for all your help and feedback


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Foxxy said:


> If you could give me the name of the "C" medication, that would also be greatly appreciated.


I'm sorry I didn't get back on Monday like I said I would. The name of that medication is Sucralfate which is the same as Carafate which I also saw mentioned on this thread. Anyway, let us know how your chi is doing.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Foxxy said:


> I seriously don't know what to do. I feel like this is totally taking over my life and I feel that maybe my own anxiety might be a contributing factor. I was going to go in to the vet and ask that they do some blood work and maybe a stool analysis...I just don't know how much that will tell me.
> 
> Foxxy is only 2 years old. She used to eat everything that we ate, minus the fat, chocolate etc and was fine. Now she's eating a more consistent diet and continues to get sick. I hate to see her like this. If anyone can guide me it would truly be appreciated.


Sorry to hear your Foxxy has tummy issues. I know how you feel as my Kirby has serious problems, I personally would get blood tests done, she may well have EPI ,Pancreatitis or an SIBO - bless her heart.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Foxxy said:


> I just sent ZP an email. Hopefully they send me a sample. Now with the pre-made raw foods...is it really RAW?? what about them getting sick? They also must eat it right away, right? I'm sorry if I sound kind of ignorant but I am just getting in to researching these companies. So far, I like THK but am a little uncomfortable with the whole alfalfa sprouts and going bad quickly. Does anyone cook for their dog or is that too complicated? If you can tell me more...I'm ALL ears.


THK & ZP is a great food, as I feed my chi both of these foods. My chi has serious allergy issues and at first, I was determined to cook my chi's food until I found out that there was no way for me to know what nutrients (ex. minerals & vitamins) to add to the food & be able to give my chi a well-balanced diet. She's been on ZP and THK for about a year now and doing fantastic!! About the alfalfa sprouts which I think is only in the Preference THK--When I started using this food, I started with the Preference & asked my vet what she thought about the ingredients in this food. She loved this food, never heard of it & thought it would be great for Midgie. The only concern she had was with the ingredient Alfalfa. She warned me not to leave this particular food out to long as Alfalfa, when left out too long, can cause Listeria. No big deal, cause as soon as Midgie is done eating (which she licks the bowl clean), I make sure to pick up the bowl & put it in the sink. It's really not a big deal as you just have to make sure this stuff is refrigerated as soon as it's hydrated. I don't use the Preference anymore as we ran the gamit on all of THK's foods and it's just easier buying the THK foods with the meat already in it. That's not to say I would never use Preference again as I love this food & it's as close to home-made as I can make.
THK is a dehydrated raw food. It is real raw food that comes from organically-raised roaming animals such as chicken, turkey, etc. Once hydrated, this food is brought back to life. 
ZiwiPeak is a little different in the way it is processed as it is a Freeze-dried Raw food. My vet loves this food as well (never heard of it either). Freeze-dried preserves the raw state of the food at the peak of its freshness & maintains all the benefits of the vitamins & minerals so nothing is lost when I little ones eat it. 
Both these foods are a complete diet for our dogs as nothing needs to be added (with the exception of Preference) and most dogs go crazy for this food. The differences healthwise in this food is noticed as soon as 2 weeks of eating this stuff!! It's amazing.
I hope you're little one is feeling better soon, so keep us updated with your progress.


----------



## Foxxy (Oct 23, 2011)

Update: I stopped giving her the Flagyl last Friday. All poop was GREAT until today, Morning was great and her midday one...jelly!! ugh!! I took her in and vet will do a fecal. Vet said to keep feeding her the same to see what happens in the next 24 hrs. By then we should have the results of the fecal. Blood test is next...we'll just have to wait and see. Thank you everyone for your input.


----------

